# Sony Ericson T610 and BMW Bluetooth



## fxnbonz (Nov 4, 2004)

Did it take as long to sync on subsequent connections?



blisteringblue said:


> That will teach me to be impatient, although why it takes so long is beyond me. It took around 45 mins to syncronize the T610 with the car, and now it works perfectly.
> 
> It was only around 100 contacts, and the same number on a Nokia 6310 took about 1 second !!
> 
> ...


----------



## blisteringblue (Oct 10, 2004)

No it was much faster, as soon as the bluetooth icon appears on the phone you can access the address book in the car.


----------



## fxnbonz (Nov 4, 2004)

*T637*

QUOTE=LCC]I have the T637. First time sync took like 30 minutes. Everytime after takes seconds. Works perfectly though.[/QUOTE]

Can you tell if it is downloading the phonebook before its actually finished?
I had problems with the T616 on my '05 545 , so I upgraded to the T637....If have problems with this phone I'm going to check the BlueTooth module...maybe I have a dud...interestingly, I've had no problems with the retrofit on my '01 X5 :eeps:


----------



## fxnbonz (Nov 4, 2004)

*T637*



fxnbonz said:


> QUOTE=LCC]I have the T637. First time sync took like 30 minutes. Everytime after takes seconds. Works perfectly though.


Can you tell if it is downloading the phonebook before its actually finished?
I had problems with the T616 on my '05 545 , so I upgraded to the T637....If have problems with this phone I'm going to check the BlueTooth module...maybe I have a dud...interestingly, I've had no problems with the retrofit on my '01 X5 :eeps:[/QUOTE]

UPDATE----I agree... T637 works flawlessly and it only took 10-15 minutes to sync...all subsequent connections are essentially instantaneous...BlueTooth rocks!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Psychomancer (Nov 4, 2004)

Good thread. Thanks for sharing all of your experiences. I had the same difficulty getting my T637 to sync. Turns out I just needed to wait for about 30 minutes.

Thanks!

-Psy


----------

